# How to contribute more in class discussions?



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Before I got social anxiety I was kind of the stereotypical teacher's pet. I always participated in class discussions.
My social anxiety has impeded my ability to be able to speak out in class, even when I feel the urge to share my opinion or whatnot. Sometimes I'm able to speak my mind but other times I just shy away.
I get really nervous when I am the center of attention and worry that I will say something incorrect or something that will make people feel less of me. I know they are stupid irrational fears for the most part. 
Anyone have any tips on how to participate more? Can anyone relate?


----------



## virgo chick (Aug 14, 2009)

I can relate to that. My grades at school could have been higher if i'd participated more in class. I hardly/never speak in class, but have kinda improved.
The good thing about you, is that you have the urge to say something.I say go for it! Some of us get so tied up in our anxiety we forget to be in the moment.
One other thing is that you can try to participate in the way my friend does. She is outgoing in genral but suprisingly quiet in class. What she does is when she says something, she doesnt look up from her grafitti/ fiddling. But tutors appreciate her participating. 
For me when i speak out i keep an eye contact with the tutor or look over his head. Cus if im aware that other people are looking at me---im done for :um
But hey, there is no such thing as a dumb/stupid comment. You are studying for a reason. Even though some immature pricks may laugh- you can betcha there is someone else breathing a sigh of relief because you asked the a question they felt too scared to ask out loud.
I usually laugh with others when they laugh at me.. hope this helps.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Good advice. Yeah about the "no such thing as a stupid comment." thing.. I believe that I think that because I have low self esteem. I mean not to appear like I'm full of myself but I've always been in at least a couple of advanced classes. I've been in some AP or college classes while in high school. I've kind of felt somewhat unworthy, I think my friends are smarter than me. Really I think most of my bad grades come from my procrastination which is linked to my perfectionism. I just have to get over that, hopefully I'll make some progress this year. I think that will lead to more participation in class.


----------



## virgo chick (Aug 14, 2009)

TimeisAllAround said:


> I mean not to appear like I'm full of myself but I've always been in at least a couple of advanced classes.


Thats cool. You don't sound as if you are full of yourself.



TimeisAllAround said:


> I've kind of felt somewhat unworthy, I think my friends are smarter than me. Really I think most of my bad grades come from my procrastination which is linked to my perfectionism. I just have to get over that, hopefully I'll make some progress this year. I think that will lead to more participation in class.


I feel the same way too. Im an art student and I cant even get myself to draw in my free time, because of the perfectionism. Really sucks. But its good that you made progress


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a bummer about your drawing. Yeah the perfectionism leads to procrastination. That leads to something that isn't the best I could do. Which just starts a vicious cycle.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The more you do it, the easier it gets. If you know the class is going to be about a particular topic, you can prepare yourself for the discussion and make notes about things before you say them. Pick one class that you're really interested in, and challenge yourself to put up your hand at least once every time that class meets. I still sweat and shake and freak out when I have to talk in class, but I've gotten a lot better. I can actually _do_ it now, even if it's terrifying.

Good luck.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah I find that I'm willing to speak more in some classes than others. I suppose I can start with one class and branch out as I feel more comfortable.


----------

